# Is this Clado ? (pics)



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi guys, I wonder if you can help me identify this stuff, I guess it's clado, if I remove it by hand it appears again and again, sometimes I put some excel drops on it, but it only delays it a couple of weeks an appears again. I don't dislike it though, it gives a natural "touch" to my 82 low-tech tank, it's on every mopani root I have in there, I gave up trying to get rid of it, it's always green by the way .I don't know if my bad case of green spot algae on the glass is related to this stuff.

What do you think, should I let it cover the mopani roots ?

Thanks in advance and sorry for the long post.


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

doesnt look like clado, looks like a green verson of BBA. kinda looks like fissiden too.


----------



## erijnal (Jun 19, 2006)

Nope, not clado... that's a pretty cool look though.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Looks like clado to me, maybe a little lighter in color. It has the same texture. Does it have a real "earthy" smell to it?


----------



## 247Plants (May 10, 2006)

Looks like clado to me too....

Is it real velvety and uniform in appearance?


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for your responses, I appreciate your comments a lot.

sNApple, it would be cool if it turns out to be fissidens.

erijnal, yes I like the look, it's weird but cool.

Sorry bigstick120, I cannot tell you about the smell, but I will try in the next water change. I will leave the stuff alone for a while to see if it changes color or grow more. I'll let you know if there is any change.

Good Luck


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

It looks like clado to me. I had to toss a large piece of driftwood because I could never get it to stop randomly popping up. It spread to the flourite too, but stayed away from the plants pretty well.


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for the answer yoink, did you have bad GSA on the glass when that happened ? I have, and I need to remove it very often, is this could be related to this stuff ? I think its invading my java moss, I hope it doesn't mess it up.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't recall having bad GSA when it happened.


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Ok yoink, thanks for the input, let see what happens in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

looks like the start of clado that is directly in the light. I have this stuff in my 38g, it is very annoying. Amano's will eat this if you starve them.


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Unfortunately it's hard (and expensive) to get Amanos in my country. I have a bunch of a neocaridinae specie (not Cherry shrimp) and ottocinclus, but they only seem to like "cleaning" but not eating it.

Thanks for your reply Ry.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah thats claudio. Its a more managable type not as bad as the stringy hair style that takes over tanks. Its kinda like marimo ball type. to some degree I kinda like the mossy effect it gives whatever it hangs onto.

If you can get excel it might help keep it at bay.


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Black sunshine, thanks for the input.



> yeah thats claudio


 LOL I've never read someone call it "Claudio" sounds funny.

Yes, it doesn't look bad, despite of the fact that it's only on the mopani roots and in 1 mangroove root, I don't want it to spread all over. As for Excel, I tried it, it only turns the stuff red, then yellow, seems to be gone and in two weeks it comes back, I've tried scrapping it with a razor too and it comes back. A friend of mine told me to "burn" the roots, I will do it if it goes out of control. My best guess that something happened to my city water, I always use tap water in that tank.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

hehe I don't know why i type it like that.


----------



## duchessren (Oct 6, 2006)

It looks just like what I have on my driftwood and I've been told its clado too. I like the natural look of it. Mine doesn't spread to my plants, substrate, or glass. I don't have GSA problems either.


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi duchessren, thanks for the input. Mine doesn't spread to the plants or substrate either and I hope it stays that way.

Good Luck


----------



## dudleystinks (Apr 9, 2005)

i dont know but it looks nice, i remember some guy on these forums had some like that and let it grow, it looked awesome.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

As far as I know, there are two types of cladophora algae.
1) Marimo ball type,
2) Algae-from-hell type.

#2 will invade your substrate, rocks, wood, etc, etc...I had to nuke my tank to get rid of it. #1 is much more manageable. If you pull the wood and give it a good, thorough scrubbing or even a boil, it shouldn't come back.

Pull some of it up. Rub it between your fingers. Slimy? Or rough like a brillo pad? Slimy = #1 type clado, rough = #2 type clado.


----------



## dudleystinks (Apr 9, 2005)

heres the thread i was talking about i found it  

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/11372-my-algae-scape-aga-entry.html


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

epicfish said:


> As far as I know, there are two types of cladophora algae.
> 1) Marimo ball type,
> 2) Algae-from-hell type.
> 
> ...


I a tank I just got froma friend he was allowing it to grow on his drift wood. and to be honest It looked pretty cool. its the black stuff that you really have to worry about cause once that starts to spread plants start to die. So long as its not the stringy stuff that covers the plants then I'd say that your ok. if you like how it looks let it grow. If not kill it. grab some amanos and let them go to town.


----------



## Ukrainetz (Jul 11, 2007)

That's what the Brazilians must call it :icon_mrgr . I think it looks nice! Probably survives on something in the wood itself. I'd say leave it, unless it goes out of control...then just remove whatever you don't like.


----------



## will d (Aug 9, 2007)

Newby with old ways...IF you decide to remove it,try this: Set oven to bake at 200 deg for 3 hrs. Place wood on tinfoil especially if potential sap leaks could occur. I use this method on wood I "capture" in the backwaters of south GA.

fish think...


----------



## danbryans (Apr 30, 2007)

It really does look nice! Makes the wood look more natural IMO. :icon_smil.
Unfortunately I also have clado in my tank right now and its the algae from hell type as epicfish described it. :help:


----------

